# nice reel



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

looking for a new 3wt reel. american made and attractive.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Patricio said:


> looking for a new 3wt reel. american made and attractive.


Ross Cimarron Large Arbor










Now, mind you....attractive is subjective.... but I find it somewhat attractive.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I like the ross fly rise and lamson konic, for looks. The sage 2030 is undeniably attractive and a great reel. I don't know if any are american made though. The ross momentum and vexsis are both amazingly sexy, but you didn't state a budget. The high end lamson reels are gorgeous if you have the money. Personal favorite would be the sage 4200 if you like the high tech feel there.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Next reel I buy will probably be a Galvan, but Abel reels still has my vote.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What are the details on that reel you posted Pat? That's a beaut...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

they mostly make west coast spey reels.
http://thespeycompany.blogspot.com/

not interested in large arbor reels.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Those reels look amazing, and well priced too. 

Their rods also look really nice. Would love to jump into the spey game with a setup from them!


----------

